# الكواكب و الفضاء



## scream man (28 يونيو 2012)

1*- مجرتنة:
* اسم مجرتنة : milky way
* نوع مجرتنا : حلزونية







2- نجم مجرتنا :
* الأسم : الشمس - SUN
*الشكل : دائرة - circle





الكواكب و معلومات عنها :


المجموعة الداخلية :

1- عطارد - mercury
عدد اقماره : 0
قوة الجازبية : 3.78 n






2-الزهرة - venus
عدد الأقمار : 0
قوة الجازبية : 8.6 n






3- الأرض - earth
عدد الأقمار : 1
قوة الجازبية :9.78






4- المريخ - mars
عدد الأقمار :2
قوة الجازبية : 3.72 n






المجموعة الخارجية :

5- المشتري - jupiter
عدد الأقمار : 62
قوة الجازبية :22.88






6- زحل - saturn
عدد الأقمار : 60
قوة الجزبية :9.05






7- أورانوس - uranas
عدد الأقمار : 27
قوة الجازبية : 7.77






8- نبتون - neptun
عدد الأقمار : 12
الجازبينة :11






معلومات اخري:

* المجموعة الداخلية اثقل بكثير من المجموعة الخارجية. 

* المجموعة الداخلية مكونة من الصخور (rocks) اما المجموعة الخارجية مكونة من الغازات (gas).

*اكبر كوكب في الحجم هو كوكب المشتري

*اثقل كوكب هو الأرض

*اكثر الكواكب جازبية هو المشتري

*اخف كوكب هو المشتري

*اجمل كوكب هو اورانوس

*كوكب الأرض هو الكوكب الأكبر الرابع

*كوكب عطارد يدور حول الشمس بوجه واحد علي عكس جميع الكواكب

*كوكب الزهرة يحيطه طبقة غازية مسممة ولا يمكن اختراقه بالأقمار الصناعية

*ابعد جسم فضائي قدر الأنسان الوصول أليه هو قمر الأرض

*المجموعة الشمسية ليست في المجرة نفسها بل علي زرع من الـ6 ازرع الذي تملكهم المجرة

*هناك البليونات من المجرات و في كل مجرة هناك الملايين من الكواكب فتصور مدي نحن صغار في الكون !!!!!

























 هذا الموضوع لم ينقل و كله من معلوماتي التي درستها
*​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2012)

جزيل الشكر لك scream man  موضوع ومجهود رائع
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## scream man (29 يونيو 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> جزيل الشكر لك scream man  موضوع ومجهود رائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


شكراً و اف شكر علي التقييم


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## scream man (29 يونيو 2012)

karima قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يباركك​*


شكراً و اف شكر علي التقييم


----------

